# Halloween Tunes?



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

What songs make you think Halloween, Thriller been the main one, which others do you relate to Halloween as putting a playlist together for our party tomorrow night?


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

The monster mash
Bad moon rising
Werewolf in london


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Was a great backdrop to the beginning of "The Hunger" too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, and if you are a Misfits fan, 90% of their 15 albums or so have something to do with Halloween, zombies, the undead, vampires, digging up the dead, crypts, monsters etc... Lol!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm trying to recall what I put on a cd for a party a few years back, there was a mixture of classic tunes like the time warp, monster mash (as mentioned), etc, some charity type songs to kids happy and a load of punk for the grown ups.

This was another...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, Acdc, Highway to Hell is must!

There are loads of metal/rock songs...

666 number of the beast - Iron Maiden

Don't fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster 

Am I Evil - Diamond Head

(Must sleep now, man flu is taking over)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Edit - double post


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Did exactly the same the other night and still adding heres what Ive got so far.

Ray Parker Jr. -Ghostbusters 
LovebugStarski-Amityville (The House On The Hill) 
Blue OyserCult -(Don't Fear) The Reaper 
Micheal Jackson - Thriller
Bloc Party -Hunting For Witches 
The Charlie Daniels Band -The Devil Went Down To Georgia
A-Ha - Cry Wolf
Warren Zevon Werewolves Of London
Echo & The Bunnymen People Are Strange
Damian The Time Warp
R. Dean Taylor - There's A Ghost In My House
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
Meatloaf - Bat Out Of Hell


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

essjay said:


> Did exactly the same the other night and still adding heres what Ive got so far.
> 
> Ray Parker Jr. -Ghostbusters
> LovebugStarski-Amityville (The House On The Hill)
> ...


Good selection.Lovebug starski's amityville brings back memories i've got that on vinyl somewhere old skool classic.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't beat a bit of Rob Zombie!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Backstreet Boys - "Rock Your Body" I think its called - on account of the Halloween Themed video!

(Runs away and hides ashamed for knowing this )


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)




----------

